# Center channel question



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

My screen does not leave a lot of room on the bottom. Originally I was going to do a acoustically transparent screen, but that may not work. How would I position the center with it being so low to the floor ? I have an idea what to do but could use some help. Thanks


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

On one of my older installs we used 2 center channels... We aimed the one on the bottom up toward the listener, and the one on top downward toward the listener. If you are only using one center... I don't see a problem with aiming upward or downward.

Why can't you go with the AT screen?


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> On one of my older installs we used 2 center channels... We aimed the one on the bottom up toward the listener, and the one on top downward toward the listener. If you are only using one center... I don't see a problem with aiming upward or downward. Why can't you go with the AT screen?


It's honestly cost at this point. If I want to finish the theater the screen is a bit out of the budget. The only way I could do it is to build a spandex screen, but I can't seem to find conclusive data on if they work well or not. Do you have any experience with spandex screens ?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

How low will the center channel be?

You can always try angling it upward towards head level.


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Todd Anderson said:


> How low will the center channel be? You can always try angling it upward towards head level.


Probably a foot to a foot and and half odd the floor


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Before you move forward...try it out. 

Ideally, your center channel's tweeter should be the same height as your L/R channels...But, if you angle it correctly, you might not notice too much of a difference. Try some test trials!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree with the others, if AT screen is out of the question and you're at then end of your budget, at this time your only real options are to angle your center so it's pointed at your listening position or go without and use a phantom center. A phantom center may work better than you think or the angled center may work well, only way to find out is to give 'em both a shot and see which you like better.


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

nova said:


> I agree with the others, if AT screen is out of the question and you're at then end of your budget, at this time your only real options are to angle your center so it's pointed at your listening position or go without and use a phantom center. A phantom center may work better than you think or the angled center may work well, only way to find out is to give 'em both a shot and see which you like better.


Thanks nova! Can you explain the working of a phantom center ? Thanks


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> Thanks nova! Can you explain the working of a phantom center ? Thanks


Phantom center is where you don't have a center channel, When you setup your AVR you select no center, and it will move the center channel info to the center through the left and right channel speakers. :T


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Phantom center is where you don't have a center channel, When you setup your AVR you select no center, and it will move the center channel info to the center through the left and right channel speakers. :T


What's your personal opinion of doing this ?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> What's your personal opinion of doing this ?


Well having a phantom center channel is like playing in stereo for the front 3 channels... If you can't afford or find space for a center... You work with what you have and the AVR will make the best of it for you. Personally i have a center channel.


----------



## Stoopalini (Sep 30, 2014)

What is your room configuration which requires the center to be so low to the floor? Is your screen going to extend down that low as well?

At one point in time during my HT life, I've had a phantom center config, a high mounted center config angled down, a low mounted center config angled up, and now I have my center equal height of the main tweeters at ear level. 

Having the center equal height of the main tweeters, and at ear level, is definitely worth fighting for if you can swing it. The imaging is much nicer, and the front stage is seamless. I agree with the others in that you should try all 4 of these configurations for yourself, just to see the differences. I think you'll be surprised at how much the center placement can impact the overall experience.

Second to having the center positioned at ear high and equal with the main tweeters, I preferred the high center angled down next. 3rd, I preferred the phantom config, and lastly the low center angled up was least preferable to me. 

I found it strange the high center angled down sounded better than the low center angled up, but it did. Not sure if this is due to how we perceive sound, but having it down low just didn't do it for me. Action panning across the screen seemed dis-joined, but more annoying than that, was the dialogue. For some reason having it come from the top sounded more natural than it coming from the bottom.

Now that I think about it, the low mounted center may have been least enjoyable in my case due to my seating being reclining seating. So when the chairs are reclined, and the foot rests are up, it was probably causing some issues with the center sound .... just a thought


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just something to add... What's the aspect ratio of your screen? 1.85:1 or 2:40:1?

If you go 2.40:1, you'll be able to get more height out of the center. Perhaps, you could even downsize a bit giving you room to get that center channel up higher.

My HT has a 2.40:1 and I'd never look back


----------

